# Concerns over immigration fraud in Canada



## jamesj1

IMMIGRATION FRAUD is on every street corner of Vancouver and Toronto. 

It is impossible to contain it. Even many Doctors are in on the scams, and have become enablers. The result? Overwhelmed healthcare system, and wait a year or two for your emergency operation. It is a disaster which Canadian taxpayers will continue to pay for with increased taxes.


----------



## Mtg

i may be a casualty of these so called immigration agents promising visas! 
they dont answer my calls and ive waited 8 months and no updates since i paid them the fees. 

is there anyway i can quiery this to see if they have been involved before?


----------



## mountains7

I am considering relocating to Canada on a 'Federal Skilled Worker' visa. I have paid an initial down payment of £250 to City Visas to start visa application process. I'm still unsure whether I have done the right thing. I am a practising Registered Nurse in the UK,and thought I would possibly be better to go through the process via a nurse recruitment agency. However, it just seems so daunting to do it all myself. Does anyone out there have experience of City Visas?


----------



## Nishanka_hewa

i may be a casualty of these so called immigration agents promising visas!
they dont answer my calls and ive waited 24 months and no updates since i paid them the fees.

when i was about to cancel this and put the query in the fraud department, luckily i got my visa (PR) i told my agent what i was about to do and i asked sorry for doubting him, he said if the immigration says processing for the past 2 years, so what is there to tell for the past 2 year. consutant asset gold pvt ltd. ****** ***********


----------



## shockman

Asset gold pvt called for a PR visa, but at last he arranged me a work permit visa through LMIA but he charge for the PR fee and for the LMIA as well, but I have to come bank to sri lanka or convert this to a permanent resident visa, can anyone recommend any agents for Canada,


----------



## chameera

the only 2 clients i know who migrate was mallawarachchi and sachi, if there is is any one else who can comment on this one more, then i will got to asset gold as you all went, i am in dubai, if is recommented, then i can come all the way to sri lanka t get it done


----------



## godvin

still i have not got the visa, but upto now all the advising i got from asset gold is fine, once i get the visa i will write an testimonial too, till then will keep on touch


----------



## godvin1

finally i got my visa to migrate canada from asset gold pvt ltd, one side i am happy on the other side i am little upset the time they took to get the visa


----------



## Saraani

Godvin how long it took?


----------



## godvin2

gnanamany asset gold promised 6 months but took 10 months time


----------



## Dinusha

gnanamany asset gold Keeps time unorganized, that is what happened to me he said 6 months and finally after 1 year i got my resident visa

anyway thanks for that


----------



## fernando3

Same scene to mee, i applied for a business visa but took some time, even i was trying to go legal at last got my business visa with G .Rodney R help


Fernando
Sri lankan Air line
0770707070


----------



## ranga1

gnanamany asset gold is in support and guidance to employees by coaching techniques to solve disciplinary problems from customers at all time as i have few past experience with my friends there who went to canada


----------



## Prasannan

Hi, 
Please anyone tell me is asset gold pvt ltd good place for consuling Canada migration. I have registered there. But I didn’t pay the initial payment Rs 300000. Is there anyone who got Canada PR through asset gold? Before I am paying, I need details. That’s why I am asking you guys. Please reply me someone.


----------



## vishwa1

i am vishwa, i got my resident visa last week from G .Rodney R, but it took 9 months not 5 months, so the timing you have to manage with them


----------



## dias1

i investigate things differently, so all i checked about asset gold was to see there is any court cases or complains, so i did not find any, maybe these comments, but comments can be done by anyone and anybody, so i trust him and decided to proceed with him


----------



## Charitha_Perera

Please tell me this Asset gold is real or fake? Call ne on 0771171646 . As I am going for the payment s


----------



## Nuwan1

Don't waste your money. proceed with Asset Gold. he every time telling lie.... find embassy registered agency.. that the better solution.


----------



## Nisal

Did they offer you a valid visa and also did they offer you the same job as described.


----------



## shokman

Asset gold pvt called for a PR visa, but at last he arranged me a work permit visa through LMIA but he charge for the PR fee and for the LMIA as well, but I have to come bank to sri lanka or convert this to a permanent resident visa, can anyone recommend any agents for Canada,


----------



## Nilushi

You may not believe that I have waited 7 years!!! But Rodney keeps telling that my points are more than enough to get a PR. I tried to withdraw my case many times but he says it is definitely sure that I can migrate .has Anyone there waited for so long? Anyone who can give me some advice over there??


----------



## Jay8

Please visit 
https://embassy-finder.com/canada_in_colombo_sri-lanka 
to see complains about Asset Gold


----------



## sujanthan

rodney anna will not do such thing, i know several doctors who migrated through his company asset gold, i wanted to migrate too but i am not a doctor or an engineer, if i were he must have migrated me also


----------



## Joachim1

my sister sharon migrated from asset gold 5 years ago, i did not feel any lies in his service, he is the middle man, he IS the communication part between the client, agent and the immigration, he is highly responsible but if the immigration delays, then there is nothing to blame him, if it is delaying, you guys can refund the money without hanging on to him because you do not have options to go for so you just hang on to him and put all your person problem in his head


----------



## Dilshan1

yes, why he is not taking this page down, i had that doubt too, as since i am in IT, i can see that this page is logged in daily, so if he can login, so definitely he can delete it, so pages access login is done by him so if he can login then can delete it, and according to CV.lk, they say he got most number of CV after negative comments not POSITIVE, so it is making him explain the company more so there will be more clients, he as more good comments,


----------



## nishanthi

i am also AG clients, his prices seems to be low, can you guys give me a best option to migrate and where a place you can recommend, the friends i know migrated through asset gol


----------



## Suranga

Dear Dinsuha,

Please can you give me the any conformation for your Visa. I am waiting from 16 months from Asset Gold


----------



## Lakmini

Do you know 80% of sri lankan are trying for opportunities to migrate, it is because here people who have good grades in school are poor and low grades in school are multi millionaires this is economy in sri lanka now, so people are mentally frustrated because of this. Asset gold is not holding you for 7 years, it you who does not want to go anywhere else and you trust them and staying with them, now one will defiantly force you to stay for 7 years come on………………


----------



## Nishanka_hewa1

I AM A candidate who migrated from asset gold, i have commented 4 years back , if you have spoken to before the recent comments, you will know only the Good side of the company, he is a good person he did his job correctly for me. bad news goes faster then the good news


----------



## Waleel_Mohamed

I am Waleel Mohamed i paid had paid 12,000 USD to a migration services company in sri lanka... No one can guarantee you a job or a visa to Canada, but people let go of these agents who charge high prices and blame the agent who charge low prices, this is because of the fear of there power. charitha perera, jay etc, if you stay believing these comments and wait without migrating and finally you will get old and nothing have done in life to come up


----------



## Heshan_fernando

I am working for Lanka bell, i was recommended one of my friend who migrated to Canada, so i applied though him i signed agreement a month ago. Since i am working for lanka bell i know them they are using lanka bell lines for the past 12 years or more, they are a real company , they have 6 land lines under them for 12 years and we have all there details, this company is real and very cheap and sri lankan people should understand that because of this reason they have so many competitors. 
EMAIL ME : [email protected]


----------



## Gehan_Kumara

When i visited Asset Gold, there was a group of people who came for the consulting, everyone was discussing about all kinds of agency scams, where one gentleman was very quietly sitting listening to all out stories. There was nothing positive in our discussion and finally when we all asked what is he doing the reason he came here for, the man showed is visa and said he was just sitting there to pay the balance fee that needs to be paid for the the agency after the visa


----------



## Chathu2

I’m Chathurangani, I used to write to this website 1-2 years ago and I suddenly lost interest in everything after what happened to me thankfully to Rodney Gnanamany. 
I worked for Sri Lankan airlines but I always wanted to migrate to Canada. One day I saw an advertisement about a Canadian job offer and I just applied to it. After 2-3 hours, I got a call from Assetgold and my life’s collapse started.
They said I’m selected for a job and MD (Rodney) wants to meet me and discuss and start proceedings since it won’t lasts long. I alone with my spouse went to Assetgold and and met Rodney Gnanamany. Everything went well and we ended up paying 300,000 to him. He promised to give this so called work permit in 45 days and bang he was on time. I was like yahoooo and over the moon. I got everything and Rodney was not very keen on submitting it to the My CIC profile in order to get the other green lights. On the work permit it stated that permit’s expire date is after getting it 3-4 months. He dragged this thill it get expires. And said it’s expired and need to renew it and for that he took another 30-50 days and got another one and we were like strict on that time. My husband visited him everyday until he submits it to My CIC. 
Finally he submitted and everything went well for another 5-7 months. After that Citizenship and Immigration of Canada is sending me a detailed email saying that I have misrepresented on my application by submitting a false documents(work permit). I went to Rodney and ask about this. He said nothing to worry that’s because he renewed the work permit and once you renew they don’t get the extract information from the issuing department and he said he will send them a letter of explanation and a notice of the renewal permit. I was like ok fine, but again after like 1 month they sent me another mail saying that I’m keeping lying on my application and gave me 14 days to reply and if fails to do so they will ban me for 5 years for misrepresentation. Again I went to him and asked what the hell is happening and all he had to say is, don’t worry Canadian Immigration people are like that and they don’t like Sri Lankan and all these mails are auto generated ones and showed some same mails that his client got the same and got the visa in 2 months. I was like ok again and went home. He said he will reply to CIC and told me to get ready for visa in 2-3 months. I asked weather I’m I to resign form my work sunce I had to give 3 months resignation. He said yes and within 2-3 months we need to go. I resigned and said good bye to Sri Lankan air lines. 
On that time I was earning approximately 200,000-350,000 per month. After resigning we got a mail from Citizenship and Immigration of Canada saying that we were kept lying on our application and it resulted banning us entering to Canada for 5 years. Reason is misrepresentation. 
My whole world crashed in front of me in seconds, I saw my husbands tears for the first time. We went to Rodney and asked what’s this, all he had to say is they dont support a 3rd world country like Sri Lanka and only 2% of the applicants get succeed in this process. And said "hard luck I will refund your money in a month". 
I paid 300,000 to Rodney and I got 285000 in 3-4 weeks 15000 he said processing fee (he’ll of a joke). Me and my husband done IELTS for that we spent 46,000, application processing fee for CIC CAD 450*2, Right of Permanent resident fee CAD 550*2. I spent almost close to another 300,000 to make this a success one to above. I never got recovered that and my job. 
I don’t know about any agents I saw Rodney Gnanamanys advert and got caught straight away. Please don’t bet your bright future on these types of culprits and thieves. Be brave and research deeply before taking such decision. 
Thanks. 
Chathu.


----------



## Sirsena_Herath

I’m very pleased to recommend Rodney for the payment matter, because if a thing doesn’t work he refunds the money. Asset gold as worked with our courier company DHL for sending documents to Canada over the past several years before 2015. While I’ve communicated with Rodney remotely via email, I’ve gotten to know him as a reliable person with marketing and documentation management skills. I have no doubt that he’ll continue to create outstanding work in the future, he may have complains now because of this global crisis visa delaying matters etc now, But the future is good them because many Sri Lankan are trying to find a cheaper place to migrate and also refund guaranty.


----------



## godvin1

no i did not get the same offer, because after 7 months the offer expired, so he had to get me a new one with same pay rate


----------



## Gayan_Perera

Rodney exceeds expectations in the role of a consultant. He adapts to change easily with different laws and regulations for the Canada immigration; works well under pressure with a positive attitude and is detail-oriented. Rodney goes beyond the call of duty by seeking out and following up on additional responsibilities, and contributes frequently to customer meetings to get things done right. May have done some mistakes in some one application but mine was ok.


----------



## Nuwan1

Dear all..!!!

I am already resisted Customer Asset Gold 08-05-2017 But still my process is pending. Mr. Rodney informed to me before July (30-07-2018) definitely will be complete it. I will inform to you within one month Asset Gold genuine or fake. with my information.


----------



## Chamara_perera

Why are you waiting 16 months, i got it in exactly 7 months, but i will not have waited if it exceeds 10 months, is anything wrong in your application details


----------



## Buddika_Perera

Dear Chathu

I sorry for your lose, but i heard and know few who really migrated from Rodney to canada but i dont know which visa it was, but one of my own relation included there. and i also know few have not succeeded from him too like you. My best advice as a brother is move to the next best option. Nature always as a plan for everyone. I showed this massage the Rodney the day it was posted and thought to fight for it but he said you have migrated to Australia. is it true

Bye


----------



## Thilani_Weerarathns

How long do this Asset gold take because almost its 10 months for my application and everytime selection cancelled or dragged witn some stupid resoning. Please people who got through please advice is this going to work or not.


----------



## Abaya_Dewa

Miss

i have seen this massage from year 2016 December, why is is repeating again, are you the same person chathu. . i am sorry for your lose but it is time to move forward, if i were you i will migrate under student visa. I know few who have migrated to canada from asset gold but i am confused how come this happened to you, i will check this matter with him


----------



## Prasad_Godage

I started a month ago, but i know few who come to my church have migrated through him, so i was recommended from a a friend called Janaka in Canada Vancouver who was his client


----------



## Pathirana

My personal experience with Asset Gold has been smooth sailing from the start. I applied for an Residents visa in 2016 and was approved in 2017. Unfortunately I was not able to land before the expiration of the visa. It was then cancelled by the High Commission in Jan 2018. On Jan, 2018, we reapplied again and were told by the High Commission the waiting time was 6-12 months. Mr. Rodney was able to plead for my case, writing to the Immigration in Ottawa and also the High Commission in Sri Lanka. Due to his persistence, my immigrant visa was approved in June 2018, a period of 6 months!!! The countless staff I dealt with in this company were very polite and prompt in answering all my queries and very up front with their fees. For any of you, who are considering immigrating to Canada, I would fully recommend this firm for your immigration needs. They are the real deal!!! Thank you again, Mr. Rodney, and the countless staff that worked behind the scenes to make our dream of immigrating to Canada come true.


----------



## Gamlath

Almost its 12 months for my application and every time selection cancelled or dragged with some stupid reasoning from the immigration, what can Rodney do he is a middle man he not immigration minister or GOD. Please people who got through this, it is work out, Ask him genuinely, so he will tell the reason, if you believe in him you will go to Canada, if not your wish and what you are thinking in mind always comes true, We got our immigrant visa this week and we are now getting ready for our new life!


----------



## Janeesha

Dear Friends,

Asset Gold Mr. Rodney Gnanamany told me we can complete the process within 05 months and I Can Migrate to Alberta within 06 Months time with the Job Offer.
This is really fake documents fabricated Company.I already applied before two years back, but still i couldn't receive any proper Email Communication From the Immigration of Alberta or Colombo.
I am Kindly request from him the Job Offer Letters and the Other Communication Had with Alberta Government.

My Dear Friends Any one who was success to migrate from Asset Gold Please Contact me via Email : [email protected]

I would like to chat and more educated about the gap to delay the process with yours and my case.
But he is very nicely skipping and ignore them, Currently I am working under Small Scale Organization and Low Salary, as he agreed i have paid Rs: 300,000/= taken to 10% interest, now i am in big trouble.
Each & Every Month I have to Pay Rs:30,000/= as only interest, I'm Married & have lot of expenses for my parents medicine also.

I am totally Disappointed about this migration case.Most of the time he's not coming to the phone calls, the office staff is giving only the answer "Mr. Rodney will call you in the Evening" But He's never Call me one Single time, that is the truth of Asset Gold.

Please Contact Me - [email protected] | 0770389883

Thanks,
Janeesha Kalhara.


----------



## Premadasa

Wonderful and trustworthy staff, approach Asset Gold for visa’s And stuff. The others are helpful to, the prices are at point nothing to expensive, they will tailor your experience according to our needs. Feeling positive


----------



## Heshan_fernando

Canada PR was never this easy before.
Nationwide not only made every process smooth but it also went extra miles by assisting me at every steps. 
There are no hidden costs, everything is clear and transparent which makes it very trustable for me, I did check about your application with him, seem your application was still in the just in the pool. You are just finding all sorts of reasons to put blame. Immigration will take action against agent if they produce fake documents where Asset gold does not have a single complete from the immigration up to now, I am in Canada and my documents are just fine.

Please Contact Me – [email protected]


----------



## Akalanka

I called the Janeesha Guy in 4 different number, he say different stories to different people, whom to believe. Think there is a big cold war going between these migration consultants


----------



## Tuan1

Dear Nishanka,

I need your personal feedback about Asset Gold. please forward your contact number to call.
Asset gold is asking money for migration.

thanks,
tuan


----------



## Saumya_Ranaweera

Hey friends,
Please tell me is asset gold pvt ltd good or bad place for consulting Canada migration. I paid 4000 for registration. But I didn’t pay the initial payment Rs 300000. Is there anyone who got Canada PR through asset gold? Please reply me....


----------



## Anuhas_Silva

His service to me was great, the visa and also finding a job after that is good. Love this! Many companies try to sell themselves as the best in customer service as a tactic to get more sales. The companies who truly are #1 in customer service don't have to have banners, signs and brochures trying to associate their brand with customer service, I got the promotion through a word of mouth from my uncle in Canada about Asset Gold. So then I applied and now here I am in Alberta.


----------



## NIPUNA_MAHESH_WATAWANA

To my opinion, Asset gold is a highly professional as well as a reliable firm and documentation done legally. They always provide a prompt and accurate advice during my application. I have no hesitation to recommend Asset gold to other people. I hope that they will have a continue success in the near future, it was recommended to me by my former Boss who is already migrated to Canada.


----------



## Nishanka_hewa2

Dear Tuan

If you do not wish to give money then dont proceed, Asset Gold no need to ask for money because there are already a queue waiting to give money to that company and proceed the migration even my friends

Thanks
Nishanka Hewa


----------



## Milinda_Silva

Great place to stay to get a migration advise.. Designed to migrate for a lowest price possible. Offered me the resident visa through them and latter took some time to find a job, so now I am satisfied.


----------



## Chinthani

The ICCRC is just a license number, as I know it is just to show something is unique and genuine to drive more clients in. because you have that doesn’t mean you are some god, AM NORMALLY INDIVIDUAL CUSTOMER KNOWS MORE ABOUT MIGRATION then the ICCRC AGENT IF THEY STUDY THOROUGHLY IN THE WEBSITE. Asset gold was very friendly and took good care of my application. We enjoyed each step of the process because of their transparency, but at the last stage was some delays and everything was ok after that


----------



## R_kumara

True story
Asset Gold fraud 

dear all, I will tell what happened to me form Asset Gold (Rodney Ganamany) I registered since past of year 03-05-2017 in Asset Gold. then Rodney inform to me within five month will be complete my process and immigrate to Canada. unfortunately I stop my Sri Lankan job then trust his story, he every time informed for me, your work experience is good. your education qualification very good. I can complete easy like that, but 18 months gone he was not doing anything for my Visa process. he gave much of date complete for that. but nothing success, gave to me much of fake documents. then I inform to him after 18 months refund my amount via legal action. he refund my amount (2018 December) at five time but he deduced 6000 LKR for documents feet. I finally inform to your all, he destroy my life 18 months. I have much of evidence as I promisd. another six client with me, they have same result. every evidence post on social media very soon.

Some evidence added below link..

https://streamable.com/tv5d6
https://ibb.co/gTt568

https://ibb.co/jobTto

https://ibb.co/iAkA68


----------



## Tharaka_Dewapriya

I have no problem with asset gold, I have signed the agreement and started the process 3 months ago upto now all the receipt or document whatever he gave I checked from the Canada government is correct. This a great customer service they gave me. But Rodney please answer the phone all the time please


----------



## Anura

Dear Anuhas,
How Long Taken to your Process, R U Apply Express Entry or Through Direct CIC, Waiting Long Time with Few Friends, Some People went to Embassy with Alberta Gov Communicate Emails. They Said all the Emails are fake.Can you Please Explain the correct process,My IELTS Results and LMIA also expired Now,
Can You Please share the Email Address or Contact No with me. i will take the responsibility to secure the privacy of your contact details.
Thanks,
Anura


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Nishanka_hewa said:


> i may be a casualty of these so called immigration agents promising visas!
> they dont answer my calls and ive waited 24 months and no updates since i paid them the fees.
> 
> when i was about to cancel this and put the query in the fraud department, luckily i got my visa (PR) i told my agent what i was about to do and i asked sorry for doubting him, he said if the immigration says processing for the past 2 years, so what is there to tell for the past 2 year. consutant asset gold pvt ltd. **** *****



what is there to complain, this man even did not pay the full payment for the VISA consultation, after getting the visa he ran away without paying Asset gold


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Prasannan said:


> Hi,
> Please anyone tell me is asset gold pvt ltd good place for consuling Canada migration. I have registered there. But I didn’t pay the initial payment Rs 300000. Is there anyone who got Canada PR through asset gold? Before I am paying, I need details. That’s why I am asking you guys. Please reply me someone.



I got my Resident Visa a year ago, it depends on your profession, each year Canada change there demand list


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Charitha_Perera said:


> Please tell me this Asset gold is real or fake? Call ne on 0771171646 . As I am going for the payment s


Sorry bro to reply now, i applied the same time you put the comment, i just got my Permanent Resident visa last year end of 2019


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Nuwan1 said:


> Don't waste your money. proceed with Asset Gold. he every time telling lie.... find embassy registered agency.. that the better solution.


There is no one can register in embassy and there is nothing called embassy registration. Nice try bro , we know you are not a proffessional.


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Nisal said:


> Did they offer you a valid visa and also did they offer you the same job as described.


 This is a very intelligent question, true he did not offer a job in the beginning of the process, but after the visa he found me a job that he promised. You know you have to show your Canadian visa for the Canadian company to get the job contract


----------



## Bandara Mahesh

Anura said:


> Dear Anuhas,
> How Long Taken to your Process, R U Apply Express Entry or Through Direct CIC, Waiting Long Time with Few Friends, Some People went to Embassy with Alberta Gov Communicate Emails. They Said all the Emails are fake.Can you Please Explain the correct process,My IELTS Results and LMIA also expired Now,
> Can You Please share the Email Address or Contact No with me. i will take the responsibility to secure the privacy of your contact details.
> Thanks,
> Anura


All what embassy does is, collect the application for the visa, if they issue then ok, if not they will tell the reason why, but no body cannot just go to a embassy when ever we want and check just like that, they dont do those kind of service, if they do then there wont be any consultant existing


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Prasannan said:


> Hi,
> Please anyone tell me is asset gold pvt ltd good place for consuling Canada migration. I have registered there. But I didn’t pay the initial payment Rs 300000. Is there anyone who got Canada PR through asset gold? Before I am paying, I need details. That’s why I am asking you guys. Please reply me someone.


I got the Canadian resident visa, because i said i got the visa on a comment will make you pay, how stupid, if you dont BELIEVE him in person then how can YOU BELIEVE this comment


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Nuwan1 said:


> Don't waste your money. proceed with Asset Gold. he every time telling lie.... find embassy registered agency.. that the better solution.


They are existing from the time time i did my O/level, for more then 16 years there are lieing and running the operation, type logically


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Nisal said:


> Did they offer you a valid visa and also did they offer you the same job as described.


 For me just visa only


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Jay8 said:


> Please visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Embassy in Colombo, Sri Lanka
> 
> 
> Address, phone number, and email address for the Canadian High Commission in Colombo, Sri Lanka. Includes a forum where you can discuss the High Commission.
> 
> 
> 
> embassy-finder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to see complains about Asset Gold


This is comment, where some one can do hiding be hide a computer instead facing like a man


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Chathu2 said:


> I’m Chathurangani, I used to write to this website 1-2 years ago and I suddenly lost interest in everything after what happened to me thankfully to Rodney Gnanamany.
> I worked for Sri Lankan airlines but I always wanted to migrate to Canada. One day I saw an advertisement about a Canadian job offer and I just applied to it. After 2-3 hours, I got a call from Assetgold and my life’s collapse started.
> They said I’m selected for a job and MD (Rodney) wants to meet me and discuss and start proceedings since it won’t lasts long. I alone with my spouse went to Assetgold and and met Rodney Gnanamany. Everything went well and we ended up paying 300,000 to him. He promised to give this so called work permit in 45 days and bang he was on time. I was like yahoooo and over the moon. I got everything and Rodney was not very keen on submitting it to the My CIC profile in order to get the other green lights. On the work permit it stated that permit’s expire date is after getting it 3-4 months. He dragged this thill it get expires. And said it’s expired and need to renew it and for that he took another 30-50 days and got another one and we were like strict on that time. My husband visited him everyday until he submits it to My CIC.
> Finally he submitted and everything went well for another 5-7 months. After that Citizenship and Immigration of Canada is sending me a detailed email saying that I have misrepresented on my application by submitting a false documents(work permit). I went to Rodney and ask about this. He said nothing to worry that’s because he renewed the work permit and once you renew they don’t get the extract information from the issuing department and he said he will send them a letter of explanation and a notice of the renewal permit. I was like ok fine, but again after like 1 month they sent me another mail saying that I’m keeping lying on my application and gave me 14 days to reply and if fails to do so they will ban me for 5 years for misrepresentation. Again I went to him and asked what the hell is happening and all he had to say is, don’t worry Canadian Immigration people are like that and they don’t like Sri Lankan and all these mails are auto generated ones and showed some same mails that his client got the same and got the visa in 2 months. I was like ok again and went home. He said he will reply to CIC and told me to get ready for visa in 2-3 months. I asked weather I’m I to resign form my work sunce I had to give 3 months resignation. He said yes and within 2-3 months we need to go. I resigned and said good bye to Sri Lankan air lines.
> On that time I was earning approximately 200,000-350,000 per month. After resigning we got a mail from Citizenship and Immigration of Canada saying that we were kept lying on our application and it resulted banning us entering to Canada for 5 years. Reason is misrepresentation.
> My whole world crashed in front of me in seconds, I saw my husbands tears for the first time. We went to Rodney and asked what’s this, all he had to say is they dont support a 3rd world country like Sri Lanka and only 2% of the applicants get succeed in this process. And said "hard luck I will refund your money in a month".
> I paid 300,000 to Rodney and I got 285000 in 3-4 weeks 15000 he said processing fee (he’ll of a joke). Me and my husband done IELTS for that we spent 46,000, application processing fee for CIC CAD 450*2, Right of Permanent resident fee CAD 550*2. I spent almost close to another 300,000 to make this a success one to above. I never got recovered that and my job.
> I don’t know about any agents I saw Rodney Gnanamanys advert and got caught straight away. Please don’t bet your bright future on these types of culprits and thieves. Be brave and research deeply before taking such decision.
> Thanks.
> Chathu.


Ultimately you say visa got rejected so Rodney refunded the full amount but for the document charges, so what is there to get caught, there are 100s of people come to embassy to submit passport , you think all of them get there visas


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Nuwan1 said:


> Dear all..!!!
> 
> I am already resisted Customer Asset Gold 08-05-2017 But still my process is pending. Mr. Rodney informed to me before July (30-07-2018) definitely will be complete it. I will inform to you within one month Asset Gold genuine or fake. with my information.


Good brother, at-least reveal you contact details and show that you are eligible, then we will agree with what you say


----------



## Amila Suranga

fernando3 said:


> Same scene to mee, i applied for a business visa but took some time, even i was trying to go legal at last got my business visa with G .Rodney R help
> 
> 
> Fernando
> Sri lankan Air line
> 0770707070





chameera said:


> the only 2 clients i know who migrate was mallawarachchi and sachi, if there is is any one else who can comment on this one more, then i will got to asset gold as you all went, i am in dubai, if is recommented, then i can come all the way to sri lanka t get it done


Hello
i know you are in canada, you can reply this comment saying you have migrated


----------



## Amila Suranga

Saraani said:


> Godvin how long it took?


it took 9 months for me


----------



## Amila Suranga

Dinusha said:


> gnanamany asset gold Keeps time unorganized, that is what happened to me he said 6 months and finally after 1 year i got my resident visa
> 
> anyway thanks for that


I what i learned is, he never wastes time in chatting and speaking over the phone, but he does in action. but friend you need to do some customer service so you need to spend time taking to the clients


----------



## Amila Suranga

Prasannan said:


> Hi,
> Please anyone tell me is asset gold pvt ltd good place for consuling Canada migration. I have registered there. But I didn’t pay the initial payment Rs 300000. Is there anyone who got Canada PR through asset gold? Before I am paying, I need details. That’s why I am asking you guys. Please reply me someone.


Without taking a risk you will never go to canada, see i am a person who supposed to migrate to canada in the age of 25 years old, now i am 36 years now i am in canada,


----------



## Fredrick Romesh

Charitha_Perera said:


> Please tell me this Asset gold is real or fake? Call ne on 0771171646 . As I am going for the payment s


Real in the sense, as far as i know he is in this same place for more then 12 years, Because i got the visa that does not mean others also will get it depends on the demand list for the proffesion


----------



## Danston

vishwa1 said:


> i am vishwa, i got my resident visa last week from G .Rodney R, but it took 9 months not 5 months, so the timing you have to manage with them


Even though the they put a time line in the website, you cannot judge it


----------



## Danston

Nuwan1 said:


> Don't waste your money. proceed with Asset Gold. he every time telling lie.... find embassy registered agency.. that the better solution.


 There is nothing called embassy registration , to become a migration agent you have to come through experience in processing visa application, there is no degree for migration


----------

